# Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

Durch den Thread Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht? schoss mir gerade durch den Kopp, dass es ausser Gastronomie und Taxigewerbe wohl nicht viele Branchen gibt, wo man nicht alle Geschäfte übers Jahr so wenig real nachvollziehen kann, wie bei Besatzfischen...

Da werden statt Fische Fischereizubehör gekauft, seltsamerweise im Wert von 2 Zentner fangreifer Forellen/Saiblinge, da werden statt Setzlingen gekauft dann lieber Teiche beim Züchter gepachtet, so das es nur "vereinsinternes umsetzen" (dann fangreifer Fische) ist, da schlagen auch unvermittelt Horden von Kormoranen zu, und, und, und...

Wenn man weiss, wie sowohl bei Käufern und Verkäufern da fantasievolle Konstrukte zusammen kommen, ich bei Nachfrage bei Verbänden der Fischzüchter/Binnenfischer keine Auskunft kriegen konnte, die mehr als Daumenpeilen um 4 Ecken war, würd mich doch mal interessieren, was ihr so schätzt, wie Tonnen da pro Jahr zusammen kommen..

Oder gibts da evtl. ne belastbare Studie??

Und was sind wohl neben Satzkarpfen und Regenbognern, Zander und Hecht weitere beliebte Satzfische? 

Gewässer- oder Kassenwarte von Vereinen müssten das doch mal an Hand ihrer Gewässer (ANONYM) über den Daumen peilen können, was sie raushauen an Kohle und dafür setzen?

Können wir da ne Hochrechnung hinkriegen??


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Mein Tipp: 
15.000 Tonnen Besatzfisch pro Jahr in Deutschland. 

Wenn ich mir die Fangstatistiken der Vereine in denen ich Mitglied oder regelmäßiger Gastangler bin so anschaue kommt man da im Schnitt ganz grob auf ungefähr 10kg Fisch pro Angler pro Jahr die entnommen werden.  Und ungefähr das wird auch wieder nachbesetzt. 

Wenn man 1,5 Millionen Angler in Deutschland zu Grunde legt kommt man auf ungefähr 15.000 Tonnen Besatz. 

Bei 1,3 Millionen Angler auf 13.000 Tonnen - bei 2,3 Milliionen Angler auf 23.000 Tonnen usw. 

Schon klar, dass das nicht besonders genau ist - aber ich denke als Faustformel doch gar nicht so schlecht, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Das ist zumindest mal ein Anhaltspunkt!!
 Super!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Zumal das mit den 10 Kilo im Schnitt so weit gar nicht daneben liegen dürfte:
Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Richtig schwere Kalkulation.


Es werden oft Tonnen von Umsetzungen aus Gewässern von A) nach B) getätigt. So kam bei uns schon mal nach einem Hegeangeln in Abbendorf ne richtig dicke Ladung Weißfisch rein.

Nach Anzahl der Gewässer etc. mit Besatz könnte man sicher einen Ansatz entwickeln, aber so wie ich das sehe, wird da auch viel Vogelwildes praktiziert. Da werden dann Nachts auch schon mal Behältnisse mit Fang aus der Elbe im Dorfteich versenkt etc..

Schwarzbesatz also. |kopfkrat:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Statt "Schwarzbesatz" bevorzuge ich dann doch das " fantasievolle Konstrukte".....
:g:g:g


----------



## Kamillio (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> 15.000 Tonnen Besatzfisch pro Jahr in Deutschland.



Ich schätze mehr. 


Ich habe gerade mal für meinen Verein durchgerechnet, da sind es ca. 17,5 t plus Setzlinge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

auf wie viel Wasser bzw. für wie viel Angler??


----------



## Hezaru (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Den Ansatz von Franz finde schon mal nicht schlecht.
Ich hab mal für unseren Verein grob überschlagen und komme auf 10-15 Kg pro Angler. Inkl. passiv, Jugend und Tageskarten. Anderswo dürfte es auch mal deutlich weniger sein, deshalb schätze ich unter 10 Kg pro halbwegs aktiven Angler.


----------



## Kamillio (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

ca. 2500 Mitglieder ... hm... vielleicht nehme ich meine Behauptung von oben doch zurück 

1,3 Mio / 2500 * 17,5t = 9100 t


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Ich denke viel weniger.
Gleich viel (in kg) oder mehr besetzt als gefangen, wird nur in kleinen Vereinsgewässern, z.B. 500 kg Refos kommen in den See und 200 werden wieder geangelt. An allen größeren Gewässern wird deutlich weniger Masse besetzt, als gefangen.
Das liegt am wenigen oder fehlenden Maßfischbesatz und häufiger kommt dazu noch eine funktionierende Naturverlaichung.
Bei Weißfischen kann man in fast allen Großgewässern von 100% Naturverlaichung ausgehen und das drückt die angenommene Besatzmenge doch erheblich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Gerade bekommen mit dem Wunsch auf Anonymität, daher auf 1.000 Angler gerechnet bei dem Verein:

Ca. 14.500 Euro Besatz 

verteilt auf 120.00 Fische vom Gelbaal über Mefo und Lachsbrütling, Schleie Karpfen usw.usw.
100 kg Aal
Bafo, Saibling, 
Seefo 600kg
Karpfen1650kg
Schleie 180kg
Hecht 70Stück
Zander470Stück
Quappen 1000Stück
Mefobrut 100.000 ( fast kostenlos da selbst erzeugt)
Lachsparr10.000
plus kleinere Chargen Biotopfische 
(Kartuschen,Bitterlinge, Elritze,Edelkrebs)


----------



## Kamillio (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade bekommen mit dem Wunsch auf Anonymität, daher auf 1.000 Angler gerechnet bei dem Verein:
> 
> Ca. 14.500 Euro Besatz
> 
> ...




Dann sind es wohl eher noch deutlich weniger als die von mir ausgerechneten 9000 t.


----------



## Hezaru (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Bei 1000 Anglern würden wir schon auf 8 T. Karpfen kommen ist auch die Masse vom Besatz. Einigen wir uns doch einfach auf 5000 t, fertig ist die Studie. Die verhöckern wir teuer an die Eu oder BRD und dann machen wir mal ein ordentliches Bordiefest


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Bei 1000 Anglern würden wir schon auf 8 T. Karpfen kommen ist auch die Masse vom Besatz. Einigen wir uns doch einfach auf 5000 t, fertig ist die Studie. Die verhöckern wir teuer an die Eu oder BRD und dann machen wir mal ein ordentliches Bordiefest


Gute Idee ;-))


----------



## Hezaru (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

War zwar ein bischen o.T. aber ich dachte mir schon das du da mal ein Auge zudrückst


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

klar doch - bin nicht päpstlicher als der Papst - bloss da, wo es immer die gleichen sind..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Wieder sehr interessantes Zahlenmaterial mit der Bitte um anonyme Veröffentlichung bekommen:
Es sind 13,5 km mittelgroße/große Fließgewässer und 2 Kiesseen bei ca. 5 
 - 600 Mitgliedern 

Die Entwicklung ist schon interessant!
1961 7.000,00 DM 
1962 6.500,00 DM
1963 8.000,00 DM 
1964 11.000,00 DM
1965 5.500,00 DM 
1966 5.400,00 DM
1967 8.000,00 DM 
1968 8.000,00 DM
1969 14.000,00 DM 
1970 13.000,00 DM
1971 15.000,00 DM 
1972 25.000,00 DM
1973 16.000,00 DM 
1974 27.000,00 DM
1975 31.000,00 DM 
1976 25.000,00 DM
1977 35.000,00 DM 
1978 49.000,00 DM
1979 60.400,00 DM 
1980 24.900,00 DM
1981 37.250,00 DM 
1982 41.300,00 DM
1983 48.500,00 DM 
1984 59.200,00 DM
1985 51.600,00 DM 
1986 61.100,00 DM
1987 44.300,00 DM 
1988 20.500,00 DM
1989 13.200,00 DM 
1990 49.800,00 DM
1991 69.600,00 DM 
1992 49.900,00 DM
1993 43.500,00 DM 
1994 44.800,00 DM
1995 65.100,00 DM 
1996 55.800,00 DM
1997 80.900,00 DM 
1998 49.900,00 DM
1999 85.400,00 DM 
2000 69.700,00 DM
2001 76.400,00 DM 
2002 22.400,00 EUR
2003 40.400,00 EUR

Das hier der 2003er Besatz:
Graskarpfen 42 kg.
Spiegel-Schuppenkarpfen 88,60 Ztr.
Schleien 15,78 Ztr.
Rotaugen/Rotfedern 24,35 Ztr.
Waller 2,04 Ztr.
Hechte 15 - 18 cm 100 Stück
18 - 22 cm 28 Stück
18 - 24 cm 1350 Stück
22 - 26 cm 640 Stück
26 - 30 cm 428 Stück
28 - 36 cm 760 Stück
30 - 35 cm 380 Stück
32 - 36 cm 215 Stück
40 cm 80 Stück 3.653 St.
Hechte über 40 cm 1,39 Ztr.
Zander 14 - 18 cm 4.100 Stück
18 - 22 cm 640 Stück
22 - 26 cm 1025 Stück
26 - 30 cm 100 Stück
30 - 35 cm 66 Stück
30 - 40 cm 120 Stück 6.051 St.
Zander über 40 cm 1,30 Ztr.
Friedfischbesatz 20.307,98 Euro
Raubfischbesatz 20.166,00 Euro 
Summe: 40.473,98 Euro


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Das ist krass....das sind ca 70Euro pro Nase....da möchte ich nicht wissen wie hoch der Vereinsbeitrag ist.
Besetzt man Rotaugen damit die vielen relativ großen Hechte gleich was zu fressen haben


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Es gibt eben schon Unterschiede zwischen Gegenden mit viel Wasser/wenig Mensch und umgekehrt....

Aber auch solche Gewässer musste mit einkalkulieren, wenn Du ne Gesamtmenge deutschlandweit schätzen willst.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Geiler Besatz  Da würde ich gerne angeln  

Ich komme da grob überschlägig auf ca. 12-13kg Besatz pro Nase.

Denke dann muss man insgesamt die kalkulierten 10kg pro Angler doch nach unten korrigieren - Laichzeits Einwand dass an Großgewässern im Verhältnis weit weniger besetzt kommt auch noch dazu.


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Geiler Besatz  Da würde ich gerne angeln


Ich würde lieber an Gewässern angeln wo weniger  bis gar nicht besetzt wird und dafür dann weniger Angeldruck herrscht.Zb.ist ne wilde Bachforelle ganz was anderes als ein Satzfisch. Aber gut sowas hat man halt eher selten.

Ich glaube auch das der Durchschnittsbesatz  unter 10kg pro Nase sein wird....wegen der wasserreichen Gebiete wie MV oder Friesland....und die Meeresangler z.b. besetzen gar nicht....das wird den Schnitt runterhauen


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Geiler Besatz  Da würde ich gerne angeln
> 
> Ich komme da grob überschlägig auf ca. 12-13kg Besatz pro Nase.
> 
> Denke dann muss man insgesamt die kalkulierten 10kg pro Angler doch nach unten korrigieren - Laichzeits Einwand dass an Großgewässern im Verhältnis weit weniger besetzt kommt auch noch dazu.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, weil je kleiner die Gewässer und je mehr Angler desto mehr Besatz (sonst kannste ja den Laden dichtmachen) ..

Und ich kenn teilweise Stories von Fließgewässern (meist solche mit Wehren dazwischen), da ist jeder Forellenpuff schlecht besetzt..

Da kommen teilweise alle 2 Monate ein paar Zentner rein..

Als Schnitt wirste mit den 10 kg nicht so weit daneben liegen, denke ich.

Wenn Du dann nicht kilo-, sondern kohlemäßig noch Leuchtturmprojekte wie Aal, Lachs, Stör, Schnäpel, Stör, Maifisch etc. dazu rechnest, dann kommts zahlenmäßig wahrscheinlich schon leicht ins Absurde, was da an Kormoranfutter und WKW-Verstopfern finanziert wird..

Vielleicht kommen ja noch in paar, die mit Zahlen aufwarten wollen/können/dürfen....

Je mehr da kommt, desto eher kann mans eingrenzen..


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, weil je kleiner die Gewässer und je mehr Angler desto mehr Besatz (sonst kannste ja den Laden dichtmachen) ..
> 
> Und ich kenn teilweise Stories von Fließgewässern (meist solche mit Wehren dazwischen), da ist jeder Forellenpuff schlecht besetzt..
> 
> ...


 
 Ich kann bei solchen Zahlen nur staunen.
 Grob liegen wir seit Jahren bei etwa 10€ je aktiven Angler für Besatz.(Ist ähnlich auch gar nicht selten)
 Quappe, Lachs, R.F. Schnäpel, Karauschen oder Rotfedern inklusive, wobei der Schwerpunkt sicher bei Karpfen, Aal, Schlei, Hecht  und Mefo liegt.
 Ergo besetzen wir kaum *1 Kg* je Angler und Jahr, den Jungfische und Fischbrut sind je kg teuer.

 Ich denke, um überhaupt brauchbare Zahlen zu haben, sollte man sich die Besatzkosten je Mitglied ansehen.
 Die Kg-Mengen werden nachfolgend nur bei P&T Bewirtschaftung hoch sein.
 Da aber wird man keine ehrlichen Angaben erhalten.


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Du dann nicht kilo-, sondern kohlemäßig noch Leuchtturmprojekte wie Aal, Lachs, Stör, Schnäpel, Stör, Maifisch etc. dazu rechnest, dann kommts zahlenmäßig wahrscheinlich schon leicht ins Absurde, was da an Kormoranfutter und WKW-Verstopfern finanziert wird..



Die sind nur jetzt teuer.
Der Besatz mit "Nordsee"-Schnäpeln im Rhein wurde vor ein paar Jahren schon eingestellt, weil nur noch weniger als 5% der in Holland gefangenen Jungfische aus Besatz stammten und der Rest sich selbst erhält
Wenn es so weitergeht, folgt der Maifisch in wenigen Jahren auch in die Eigenständigkeit.
Puffbesatz kann man 100 Jahre lang durchführen und wenn man ein paar Jahre aussetzt, ist das Wasser so leer, als hätte es noch nie einen Besatzfisch gesehen.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

anderthalb Tonnen Karpfen:

http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Brandenburg-Havel/Auf-Wiedersehen-an-der-Angel


----------



## Grünknochen (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

http://www.ifishman.de/publikatione...scherei-gesamtumfang-besetzte-arten-und-prot/

Weitere Infos IGB Heft 28/ 2015 - Besatzfisch - Hand in Hand für eine nachhaltige Angelfischerei, S.19ff


----------



## JottU (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Bei uns wird eigentlich wohl eher wenig besetzt, Karpfen da mal ausgenommen. Aber die sind hier wohl auch ziemlich günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## Deep Down (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

@JottU
Haste Du auch die Finanzpläne? Da sind die Kosten für den Besatz aufgeführt! Einmal meistens vorausschauend für das Jahr kalkuliert und dann im Nachgang der tatsächlcihe Aufwand!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Immer dran denken - das eine sind die "offiziellen Zahlen", das andere das ganze Gemauschel drumrum, zu dem Gesetzgeber, Schützer und Finanzämter zwingen.

Nach dem, was ich alles deutschlandweit mitbekomme, würde ich von "innovativen Besatzkonstrukten" zusätzlich zum offizielle angegebenen von einer Größenordnung von zwischen 20 - 40 % ausgehen.

Je weiter nach Süden (mehr Menschen, weniger Wasser), desto mehr und intensiver werden solche "Möglichkeiten" genutzt..


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Auch interessant: 

In Bayern werden jährlich ca. 6000 Tonnen Karpfen produziert. In der bayerischen Gastronomie (Aischgrund ) werden nur 750 Tonnen pro Saison verbraucht.

https://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/karpfenteichwirtschaft/030859/index.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Und das ist nur Bayern ;-)

Im Osten gibts ja auch noch einiges an Karpfenproduzenten (Oberlausitz etc.), wo die Zahlen sicher ähnlich ausfallen werden.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Die 6000 Tonnen aus Bayern sind ca. die Hälfte der Karpfenproduktion in Gesamt-Deutschland.


----------



## Fares (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist zumindest mal ein Anhaltspunkt!!
> Super!



Das ist einfach nur geraten. Kein Anhaltspunkt. Nix.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

10% zum essen - macht dann schon alleine an die 10.000 t Besatz (offizieller und "innovativ-konstruktiver" zusammen)???

Da wird das dann wohl kaum reichen:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> 15.000 Tonnen Besatzfisch pro Jahr in Deutschland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Fares schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur geraten. Kein Anhaltspunkt. Nix.


Angesichts dessen, dass eben verlässliche Zahlen nicht gibt, ist es ein natürich erster Anhaltspunkt - natürlich "geraten", an Hand geschätzter Zahlen -  wie denn sonst soll man das anfangen, wenn es dazu keine vernünftige Datengrundlage gibt, auch abseits "offizieller Zahlen"?


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Nein, die 750 Tonnen Speisefisch beziehen sich nur auf den Aischgrund, Bayernweit und Deutschlandweit ist das natürlich mehr. 

Wobei der Aischgrund innerhalb Bayerns schon der Bereich ist wo der Karpfen in der Küche den höchsten Stellenwert hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Deswegen hab ich gleich statt der 750 t derer 1.000 t gerechnet ;-))


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nein, die 750 Tonnen Speisefisch beziehen sich nur auf den Aischgrund, Bayernweit und Deutschlandweit ist das natürlich mehr.
> 
> Wobei der Aischgrund innerhalb Bayerns schon der Bereich ist wo der Karpfen in der Küche den höchsten Stellenwert hat.




Hallo,

in Neustadt/Aisch gibt es sogar ein Karpfenmuseum. Und außerdem habe ich schon mal ein Karpfendenkmal gesehen, war glaube ich in Höchstadt/Aisch.|bigeyes
Ja, bei uns gibt es viele narrische Karpfenesser, die können es jedes Jahr gar nicht erwarten, dass der September wieder kommt.
Aber zum Thema, bei uns im Verein mit ca. 600 aktiven Mitgliedern werden jährlich für ca. 50.000 Euro Fisch besetzt, in 15 verschiedenen Gewässer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Weisst Du, was das in kg/Zentner/Tonnen ist?


----------



## Vanner (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Offizielle Zahlen für Brandenburg von 2014. 
http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/content/hochwertiger-fischbesatz-die-gewässer-des-lavb


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Das sind ja eben nur die "offiziellen" ;-) 

Wie viel wird das bei euch noch "innovativ/konstruktiv" zusätzlich sein?

Sicher weniger als im Süden, aber sicher auch nix - und mehr in Nichtverbandsgewässern als in Poolgewässern


----------



## Vanner (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Keiner weiß, deswegen schrieb ich ja auch was von offiziellen Zahlen.


----------



## Ørret (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

50000Eur auf 600Mitglieder macht gute 80Eur pro Nase.....echt viel, vor allem wenn ich bedenke dass ich ja nur 50Eur Jahresbeitrag zahle...so langsam dämmert mir warum bei manchen Vereinen der Beitrag so hoch ist|bigeyes


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Ørret schrieb:


> 50000Eur auf 600Mitglieder macht gute 80Eur pro Nase.....echt viel, vor allem wenn ich bedenke dass ich ja nur 50Eur Jahresbeitrag zahle...so langsam dämmert mir warum bei manchen Vereinen der Beitrag so hoch ist|bigeyes


 
 ....und mir dämmert, warum so Viele über zu viel Besatzkarpfen und Überbesatz maulen.
 Das doofe daran, dort empfindet man es für O.K.
 Dort wo eh schon wenig besetzt wird, muss man sich für jeden besetzten  Karpfen und Hecht nun rechtfertigen.
 Der Mensch übernimmt halt eher Wahrheiten, als das er denkt, oder sich auf Zahlen und Wissen beruft.|supergri

 Wie neigen zu Übertreibungen und zu schwarz /weiß-Denken.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Ørret schrieb:


> 50000Eur auf 600Mitglieder macht gute 80Eur pro Nase.....echt viel, vor allem wenn ich bedenke dass ich ja nur 50Eur Jahresbeitrag zahle...so langsam dämmert mir warum bei manchen Vereinen der Beitrag so hoch ist|bigeyes




Hallo,

wir sind hier, in Mittelfranken, das Hauptzuchtgebiet und auch das Hauptverzehrgebiet (schönes Wort) für Karpfen in Deutschland und natürlich wollen die Angler hier hauptsächlich Karpfen fangen und auch essen. Die optimalen Karpfen für den Verzehr haben so 1,5 bis maximal 2 Kilogramm und so einen Fisch setzen nur wenige Angler zurück.
Die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Vereins wird hier oft über den Karpfenbesatz definiert. Gefällt mir auch nicht unbedingt, darum gehe ich ja nur so 2-3 mal im Jahr auf Karpfen, aber da eben auch für die Pfanne (meine oder die von Bekannten). Und es ist bei uns keine Kunst da auf die Schnelle einen, zwei oder auch drei (Portions)Karpfen zu fangen.
Zu den 50.000 für Besatz kommen nochmal gut 50.000 |uhoh: für Gewässerpacht hinzu, und das ist nur deshalb so wenig, weil das nur etwa die Hälfte unserer Gewässer betrifft, die andere Hälfte ist unser Eigentum #h.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weisst Du, was das in kg/Zentner/Tonnen ist?



Hallo,

ich schau mal ob ich was zusammenbekomme.
Und: alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viele Fische 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Hallo Thomas,

den Zettel auf dem ich den Besatz in der Jahreshauptversammlung (dort wird der Besatz immer bekanntgegeben) aufgeschrieben habe, habe ich nicht mehr.
Aber ich kann Dir mal mitteilen, was gefangen (entnommen) wurde, davon kann man ja etwas auf den Besatz schließen??
Sowohl in 2015 wie auch 2016 jeweils 6,2 Tonnen (Gesamtentnahme), davon jeweils 3,8 Tonnen Karpfen. Nur Vereins- keine Verbandsgewässer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Danke


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Unglaublich, was ich hier lese. 
Bei uns werden eigentlich nur Aale für ca.3000€ in Abwandergewässer ohne nachfolgende Turbinen besetzt. Das bei 80ha Wasserfläche und ca 600 Mitgliedern.
Zum Karpfenangeln kannste tagelang vorfüttern, um einen zu fangen. Der wäre dann auch 10kg plus. Weißfisch dank Kormoran kaum, Hechte vereinzelt nach der Schonzeit und sonst im Schnitt nach 10 Stunden Spinnfischen.
Alle jammern und außer Karpfenspezis Aalangler und Spinnangler gibt's auch keine Angler mehr am Wasser.

Interessant, wie hier über Satzkarpfen gejammert wird.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



> Unglaublich, was ich hier lese.


So gehts mir auch - wenn ich teilweise die Berichte aus anderen Teilen des Landes lese  

Man sieht, es ist schon interessant sich da mal auszutauschen - hilft um mal über den eigenen regionalen Tellerrand zu blicken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Man sieht, es ist schon interessant sich da mal auszutauschen - hilft um mal über den eigenen regionalen Tellerrand zu blicken.


Absolut. 
Daher danke für alle, die mitmachen und ihre Daten/Erfahrungen da einbringen


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nein, die 750 Tonnen Speisefisch beziehen sich nur auf den Aischgrund, Bayernweit und Deutschlandweit ist das natürlich mehr.
> 
> Wobei der Aischgrund innerhalb Bayerns schon der Bereich ist wo der Karpfen in der Küche den höchsten Stellenwert hat.



Nicht zu vergessen das Oberpfälzer Seenland mit seinen großen Karpfenseen was sicherlich auf Platz 2 hinter dem Aischgrund kommen wird.

Ich denke mal das eine gute sinnvolle Besatzpolitik auch den Gewässer gut tut. Besetzt gehört einfach was auch entnommen wurde + X. Was auch immer vernachlässigt wird sind der Eigene Nachwuchs was sogesehen ja auch noch zum Besatz mit eingerechnet werden muss.

Im Grunde denke ich aber das in Bayern weit mehr besetzt wird wie im Rest des Landes auch schon deswegen weil viele Gewässer in Vereinshand sind. Auch ist der Besatz in Bayern zum Teil in den Donauflüßen sehr kompliziert durch die unterschiedlichen Fischarten z.B. Nase,Frauennerfling,Maifisch, Donaukaulbarsch usw. müssen sehr viel mehr Fische besetzt werden als im Rest Deutschlands.
Eine konkrete Ausage über eine gesamt Menge wird man daher sehr schwer treffen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Eine konkrete Ausage über eine gesamt Menge wird man daher sehr schwer treffen können.


plus "innovativer" Besatz....


----------



## Sneep (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Hallo,

eine konkrete Aussage wird man so auf keinen Fall treffen können. Was immer das Ergebnis sein sollte, diese Zahlen sind doch nicht belastbar. Die arme Wurst, die mit solchen Zahlen. gegen Peta ins Feld ziehen muss.

Wären heute 5 andere Angler im Board aktiv, hätten wir das Doppelte oder die Hälfte des jetzigen Ergebnisses.Nicht sehr wissenschaftlich. das Ganze.

Man kann sicher einmal darüber mutmaßen, was untere dem Strich an legalem und illegalem Besatz in die Gewässer verklappt wird. 

Was immer man mit den Zahlen beweisen will, man kann es nicht.
Die Bayrischen Zahlen sagen auch nicht viel aus. Die überwiegende Anzahl an Karpfen kommt aus Tschechien und der Slowakei. 
Erst nach Grenzübertritt werden diese Fische zu deutschen Karpfen. Ich habe noch keinen Züchter getroffen der nicht  alle seine Karpfen selber zieht. 
Die Importzahlen sagen aber, dass das nicht sein kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Es geht WEDER ja nicht um Wissenschaft oder um damit gegen PETA zu Felde zu ziehen. 
Mir reicht einfache Interesse für die Frage, weil mich schon interessiert, wie viel das wohl sein könnte, gerade wenn man den Spread einrechnet..

Beweisen will ich nix mit den Zahlen, ich find das nur interessant..


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Hab noch mal Zahlen bekommen, näxte Woche soll dann die genauere Aufschlüsselung geben:
2.500 Mitglieder (gesamt; ca. 70% mehr oder weniger aktiv), 110.000,-- Euro/anno Fischbesatz. 

Genauere Mengen, Fischarten, Anzahl d. Gewässer dann nächste Woche


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke, um überhaupt brauchbare Zahlen zu haben, sollte man sich die Besatzkosten je Mitglied ansehen.



Hier in Mittelfranken werden in den Vereinen um die 50 Euro pro Mitglied für Besatz ausgegeben. Da sind dann neben dem Fisch auch die Kosten für die Aufzucht drin. Das sind bei mir im Verein z.B. ca. 6,5 Tonnen Weizen pro Jahr.

Besetzt werden ca. 10 Karpfen pro Mitglied, einmal Forellen pro Jahr, 1-2 Zentner Hecht/Zander sowie von guten Vereinen Glasaal (Kostentreiber). Dazu kommen ein paar Schleien und Sonderaktionen, wie dieses Jahr vom Verband geförderter Besatz mit Barbe und Nase, der den Verein pro Mitglied um die 4 Euro kostet.

Genau genommen müsste man auch die Pachtkosten für Zuchtweiher zu den Besatzkosten hinzuzählen. Dann kommen pro Mitglied schätzungsweise 10 Euro oben drauf.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hier in Mittelfranken werden in den Vereinen um die 50 Euro pro Mitglied für Besatz ausgegeben. Da sind dann neben dem Fisch auch die Kosten für die Aufzucht drin. Das sind bei mir im Verein z.B. ca. 6,5 Tonnen Weizen pro Jahr.
> 
> Besetzt werden ca. 10 Karpfen pro Mitglied, einmal Forellen pro Jahr, 1-2 Zentner Hecht/Zander sowie von guten Vereinen Glasaal (Kostentreiber). Dazu kommen ein paar Schleien und Sonderaktionen, wie dieses Jahr vom Verband geförderter Besatz mit Barbe und Nase, der den Verein pro Mitglied um die 4 Euro kostet.
> 
> Genau genommen müsste man auch die Pachtkosten für Zuchtweiher zu den Besatzkosten hinzuzählen. Dann kommen pro Mitglied schätzungsweise 10 Euro oben drauf.



 Für mich sagen Deine 60€ + Zuschüsse mehr aus als die Anzahl der Besatzfische.
 Die Anzahl sagt ja nichts über die Größen der Fische aus.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Im Grunde denke ich aber das in Bayern weit mehr besetzt wird wie im Rest des Landes auch schon deswegen weil viele Gewässer in Vereinshand sind.



Zumindest in Franken und der Oberpfalz gibt es hierfür noch einen weiteren, ganz einfachen Grund: Ein Großteil der Angelgewässer in diesen Gegenden ist von der Hegepflicht ausgeschlossen (künstlich angelegte Weiher, von ca. 1ha-15 ha groß). Da darf im Prinzip hinsichtlich Karpfen/Graser etc. besetzt werden, was der Verein will, ohne dass sich Behörden einmischen.


----------



## rustaweli (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Dann will ich mal auch noch mit ein paar Zahlen dienen.
Flußabschnitt, ca 10km, Staustufen. 2015 = 1030 Jahreskarten sowie grob geschätzt 250 Vereinsangler.
Fangstatistik 2015:
61 Aale 40kg, 640 Forellen 289kg, 48 Hechte 185kg, 682 Karpfen 2054 kg, 16 Waller 143kg, 42 Zander 130kg, 3 Schleien 4kg, 104 Barsche 46kg, 101 Döbel 128kg, 51 Nasen 27kg, Weißfische 1236kg.
Besatz 2016:
10 Ztr. Regenbogenforellen, 3 Ztr. Bachforellen, 30 Ztr. Schuppis sowie 20Ztr. Spiegler(alle 1500-2000gr), 1000 Zander(25cm), 4 kg Glasaale.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Super! 
Danke!


----------



## fishhawk (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Hallo,

Verein in Süddeutschland mit ca 100ha Gewässerfläche und knapp 1000 Mitgliedern:

Gut 14 t Besatz, hauptsächlich Karpfen und Forellen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Das sind schon Zahlen..


----------



## fishhawk (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Hallo,

ist aber auch nicht jeder glücklich drüber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Weil zu viele Satzer und Forellis oder zuwenig? 
;-)))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sind schon Zahlen..



Das sind überhaupt keine dramatischen Zahlen. Nehmen wir mal an, von den 14 t sind 10 t Karpfen und 4 t Forellen. Bei der genannten Mitgliederzahl von 1000 Leuten sind das 10 kg Karpfen und 4 kg Forellen im Jahr. 

Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut. Ich hab bisher dieses Jahr 14 kg Karpfen (5 Stück) und 4,3 kg Forellen ( 7 Stück) entnommen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



rustaweli schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal auch noch mit ein paar Zahlen dienen.
> Flußabschnitt, ca 10km, Staustufen. 2015 = 1030 Jahreskarten sowie grob geschätzt 250 Vereinsangler.


 
1200 Angler auf 10 km Flußlauf ? Nicht dein Ernst oder ?

Ich kann selbst nur die Zahlen für die Bäche meines Dorfvereins nennen. Ca. 13 km Länge zusammen, jährlicher Besatz 10000 Stk. Bachforellenbrut. Werden so 6 - 8 kg sein .


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Forellenbach und normaler Fluss sind aber auch schon 2 paar Stiefel ;-)))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Hab mal das Vereinsbuch vorgekramt. Von vorletztem Jahr, aber im Prinzip ist der Besatz jährlich immer ähnlich. Insgesamt deutlich ü 1000 Mitglieder + hohe Gastanglerzahl. Aufgeteilt in div. Gewässer...92ha alleine die Seen, dazu noch mehrere Bäche, Kanal, Graben und 2 Teiche

Aal - 350kg
Schleien - 200kg (S3 -Größe?)
Karpfen - ?kg / 100 Stück (K2)
Zander - 625,5kg
Weißfisch - 200kg
Forellen 15-18 - 6000 Stück / Gewicht?
Forellen 18cm+ - 1300 Stück / Gewicht?
Forellenbrut - 20000 Stück / Gewicht?

Leider nicht eindeutig wie hoch das Gewicht insgesamt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Das scheint wieder eher wenig zu sein.

Ist also definitiv ARG unterschiedlich....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Wenn man das im Vergleich zu fishhawks Aussage sieht sind da Welten zwischen. Im Prinzip haben wir sogar noch deutlich mehr Wasserfläche. Deswegen fängt man hier auch selten was "ordentliches"


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> 1200 Angler auf 10 km Flußlauf ? Nicht dein Ernst oder ?



So sieht die Angelrealität in gewässerarmen Ballungsgegenden nun mal aus. Kenne ich hier aus Franken. Nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung ist da faktisch ausgeschlossen.

Und nahezu alle Vereine, die ich kenne, haben Aufnahmestopp, weil das Limit der behördlicherseits genehmigten Anzahl Jahreskarten erreicht ist, und ellenlange Wartelisten.


----------



## rustaweli (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So sieht die Angelrealität in gewässerarmen Ballungsgegenden nun mal aus. Kenne ich hier aus Franken. Nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung ist da faktisch ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Und nahezu alle Vereine, die ich kenne, haben Aufnahmestopp, weil das Limit der behördlicherseits genehmigten Anzahl Jahreskarten erreicht ist, und ellenlange Wartelisten.



Unterschreibe ich so. Auch hier bei uns ist es fast unmöglich in nahegelegene Vereine zu kommen. Zum Angeldruck dann noch Verstauungen, Betonrinnen zwecks Schifffahrt, Kraftwerke, die netten Vögelchen, ein kleiner Teil idiotischer Anglerkollegen - da wird es mit Nachhaltigkeit schwer. Ja, die wasserarmen Ballungsgebiete...


----------



## fishhawk (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



> Betonrinnen zwecks Schifffahrt



Gibts bei uns auch:

Gut 19t Besatz auf 65km Betonrinne, bei ca 16000 Rutentagen im Jahr.


@D1985


> Forellen 15-18 - 6000 Stück / Gewicht?
> Forellen 18cm+ - 1300 Stück / Gewicht?
> Forellenbrut - 20000 Stück / Gewicht?



Und die werden bei euch noch groß?

So ähnlich sah in meiner Jugend auch der Besatzplan für unsere Forellengewässer aus. Hauptsächlich  F1/F2 mit Besatz im Herbst, im Winter dann noch WV-Boxen mit Eiern.  Forellensaison begann am 1. Mai, Vereinsschonmaß 30cm.

Dann kamen die schwarzgefiederten Kampfgeschwader und es wird nur noch fangfähig während der Saison besetzt. Vereinsschonmaße und -schonzeiten gibt es auch nicht mehr.
Äschen sind quasi verschwunden.

Zum Forellenangeln fehlt mir jetzt  seit Jahren die Lust.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Vielerorts darfste nicht fangffähig besetzen, da gibts dann die von mir genannten "innovativ/konstruktiven" Ansätze, die dann das genaue ermitteln der Menge besetzter Fische so schwierig macht.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Hallo,

natürlich werden auch bei uns nur Fische besetzt, die laut Züchter knapp unterm Schonmaß liegen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Oder Teiche gepachtet beim Züchter und dann vereinsintern "umgesetzt" ;-)


----------



## rheinfischer70 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



rustaweli schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal auch noch mit ein paar Zahlen dienen.
> Flußabschnitt, ca 10km, Staustufen. 2015 = 1030 Jahreskarten sowie grob geschätzt 250 Vereinsangler.
> Fangstatistik 2015:
> 61 Aale 40kg, 640 Forellen 289kg, 48 Hechte 185kg, 682 Karpfen 2054 kg, 16 Waller 143kg, 42 Zander 130kg, 3 Schleien 4kg, 104 Barsche 46kg, 101 Döbel 128kg, 51 Nasen 27kg, Weißfische 1236kg.
> ...



Krass finde ich das Verhältnis aus "entnommenen" und besetzten Fischen. Entweder wird nur ein Bruchteil gemeldet oder jeder Fisch ist verdammt teuer erkauft. 
OK, vielleicht ist auch einiges an Forellen und Karpfen in Hecht, Waller und Kormoran umgewandelt worden.

Bei uns wird leider gar nicht mehr besetzt, so dass die Fänge ganz mau sind. Unser GW sträubt sich gegen die Puffangelei, wie er sagt, so dass Karpfenbesatz und Forellenbesatz tabu sind. Der Rest lohnt wegen Kormoran nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder Teiche gepachtet beim Züchter und dann vereinsintern "umgesetzt" ;-)



Wieso Teiche beim Züchter gepachtet? Eigentlich alle Vereine in meinem Umfeld pachten Teiche zur Fischzucht und setzen die Karpfen dann nach ca. 2 Jahren im Zuchtteich um in die Angelgewässer. Das passiert bei meinem Verein in 3 Wochen mit ca. 2500 Karpfen und einigen Hechten/Zandern. Macht einen Haufen Arbeit.

Auch Forellen werden in einem geeigneten Teich auf Fanggröße gezogen und dann besetzt. Sind so ca. 200 pro Jahr.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Unser GW sträubt sich gegen die Puffangelei, wie er sagt, so dass Karpfenbesatz und Forellenbesatz tabu sind.



Dann schmeißt ihn raus. Ideologen haben im Vorstand nichts zu suchen. Da gehören Leute rein, die im Sinne der Mitglieder denken und handeln. Das sage ich als Gewässerwart.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Ja, klar st das so bei Vereinen, die Zuchtteiche.

Andere pachten nen Teich für ne Summe bei einem Züchter, die z.B. seltsamerweise mit 8 Zentnern Rebos 35 - 45 cm inkl. Anlieferung deckungsgleich ist....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, klar st das so bei Vereinen, die Zuchtteiche.
> 
> Andere pachten nen Teich für ne Summe bei einem Züchter, die z.B. seltsamerweise mit 8 Zentnern Rebos 35 - 45 cm inkl. Anlieferung deckungsgleich ist....



Wie funktioniert das, wenn Pachtverträge für Gewässer in den meisten Bundesländern auf mindestens 10 Jahre abzuschließen sind? |kopfkrat


----------



## rustaweli (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Krass finde ich das Verhältnis aus "entnommenen" und besetzten Fischen. Ent...



Ja, das ist nicht Wenigen(eingenommen mir) ein Rätsel. Dieses Jahr hatte ich noch nicht einen Räuber, Karpfen ging so, irgendwie.
Reinhauen tun Sie aber ordentlich und ich glaube den Jungs diesbezüglich. Vielleicht eine Mischung an nicht angegebenen Entnahmen, Vogelfutter und Waller. Schimpfen tun auf jeden Fall nicht Wenige. Es kann nur besser werden.
Aber im Gegensatz zu Deiner Strecke wird wenigstens noch besetzt. Ist ja auch komisch sowas zu lesen. Wird immer verrückter.


----------



## Sneep (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das, wenn Pachtverträge für Gewässer in den meisten Bundesländern auf mindestens 10 Jahre abzuschließen sind? |kopfkrat



Hallo,

Teiche der Fischzucht haben in fast allen Bundesländer den Status eines Privatgewässers. Dort gilt das FG nur ganz eingeschränkt
Da gibt es keine Mindestpachtzeit und den Pachtvertrag kann man auf einem Bierdeckel festhalten.

SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Sneep schrieb:


> d den Pachtvertrag kann man auf einem Bierdeckel festhalten.
> 
> SneeP


halber - die sind sich ja einig, dass der Staat nicht alles wissen muss...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Teiche der Fischzucht haben in fast allen Bundesländer den Status eines Privatgewässers. Dort gilt das FG nur ganz eingeschränkt
> Da gibt es keine Mindestpachtzeit und den Pachtvertrag kann man auf einem Bierdeckel festhalten.
> ...



Das fällt in Bayern alles unter das Fischereigesetz:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayFischG-2

Art. 2:

Geschlossene Gewässer im Sinn des Gesetzes sind:
1.
alle künstlich angelegten, ablassbaren und während der Bespannung gegen den Wechsel der Fische ständig abgesperrten Fischteiche und Fischbehälter, mögen sie mit einem natürlichen Gewässer in Verbindung stehen oder nicht,
2.
die lediglich zum Zweck der Fischzucht oder Fischhaltung künstlich hergestellten und ständig abgesperrten Rinnsale, solange sie ausschließlich diesem Zweck dienen, ...

Und damit gelten die 10 Jahre Mindestpachtzeit.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> halber - die sind sich ja einig, dass der Staat nicht alles wissen muss...



Dann kann sich der Verein aber die Nummer mit dem Pachten gleich schenken und die Fische normal beim Züchter abholen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Da steht dann auf der Rechnung welche und wie viele ..


----------



## ayron (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Krass finde ich das Verhältnis aus "entnommenen" und besetzten Fischen. Entweder wird nur ein Bruchteil gemeldet oder jeder Fisch ist verdammt teuer erkauft.



Naja, wenn du es umrechnest, dann kommen da ganz komische Zahlen raus.
Z.B. Zander liegen bei 3kg+ das Stück. Für ein Stark beangelt und beseztes Gewässer wäre das schon nicht schlecht. Nen Ende 50er hat hier im Rhein 1,5kg.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> @D1985
> 
> 
> Und die werden bei euch noch groß?
> ...




Probleme mit Kormoran haben wir nicht, das Problem ist ein anderes. 

Haben mehrere Bäche wovon die Meisten nicht wirklich beangelt werden (sind dann so 4 Minibäche in der Stadt, wo man neben etlichen Menschen angeln müsste und zudem auch oft vermüllt sind) und dennoch immer besetzt wird (meist Kleinforellen und Brut). 

Am Zweitgrößten Bach gibts so gut wie keine Unterstände, es wird wenig gefangen...auch kleine Forellen wenig. Aus meiner Sicht wandern die ab. 

Am Hauptbach werden viele Forellen verangelt (da stehen dann viele mit Made etc. und man sieht dann die Leichen da schwimmen) oder es wird teils auch da besetzt, wo keine Forellen hingehören (Unterlauf, zugewuchert mit Wasserpflanzen, Schlammboden etc) 

Dazu ein immer größer werdender Verein, der seine Schonmaße, Fanglimits (4 / Tag) seit Ewigkeiten nicht angepasst hat. Der Besatz ist auch ein Witz, wenn man die Situation kennt.

Ein paar Forellen werden schon groß, wenn sie vorher nicht abgewandert, verangelt oder mitgenommen wurden. 2 Forellen ü 50 habe ich am Hauptbach schon gefangen. Das ist dann viel Glück, denn normalerweise geht man zu den Bächen (bzw. Allgemein die Gewässer) mit dem Gedanken "das wird eh nichts" Da vergeht einem auch etwas die Lust...

Äschen und Saiblinge gabs früher angeblich auch in den Bächen, aber auch alles weg.


----------



## rustaweli (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



ayron schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du es umrechnest, dann kommen da ganz komische Zahlen raus.
> Z.B. Zander liegen bei 3kg+ das Stück. Für ein Stark beangelt und beseztes Gewässer wäre das schon nicht schlecht. Nen Ende 50er hat hier im Rhein 1,5kg.



Wohl wahr. Aber da wären mir Eure Maße+Masse samt Fangstatistik lieber, als 40 gegrundelte Stopfzander auf soviel Fischer, wenn sicher auch nicht alle mit Spinnrute unterwegs sind.


----------



## Ørret (8. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Hier der Jahresbericht Binnenfischerei.....passt ja vielleicht zum Thema.

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/657-fakten-zur-fischerei.html


----------



## Lajos1 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Hallo Thomas,

falls es noch interessiert, hier unser Herbstbesatz heuer: 115 Zentner Karpfen, 30 Zentner Schleien, 250 Stück Hechte, 800 Stück Zander, 600 Stück Bachforellen, 500 Stück Regenbogenforellen für kleinen Baggersee,
1500 Stück Quappen, etwa 10.000 Stück Rotfedern.
Die Besatzmaßnahmen finden immer zweimal im Jahr statt: Frühjahrsbesatz und Herbstbesatz. Der Herbstbesatz ist die größere Besatzmaßnahme.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Interessiert - und ich habe noch ne Info bekommen, Klub Braunschweiger Fischer:
Da wurden für um 2400 Mitglieder etwa 108.000,- Euro für Besatz ausgegeben. Also ca. 45,- pro Nase.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> falls es noch interessiert, hier unser Herbstbesatz heuer: 115 Zentner Karpfen, 30 Zentner Schleien, 250 Stück Hechte, 800 Stück Zander, 600 Stück Bachforellen, 500 Stück Regenbogenforellen für kleinen Baggersee,
> 1500 Stück Quappen, etwa 10.000 Stück Rotfedern.
> ...



 Um was für eine Wasserfläche geht es denn dabei?
 Erst dann kann man es ein wenig vergleichen.
 So sagt es nur aus das Ihr auf Karpfen, Schlei und Zander setzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Und es ist ja nur der Herbstbesatz!


----------



## Lajos1 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Um was für eine Wasserfläche geht es denn dabei?
> Erst dann kann man es ein wenig vergleichen.
> So sagt es nur aus das Ihr auf Karpfen, Schlei und Zander setzt.



Hallo,

wenn ich nichts vergessen habe: 32 Hektar Baggerseen (einen mit ca. 30 Hektar und einen mit ca. 2 Hektar),
25 Kilometer an drei Flüssen mit etwa 20 Meter Breite im Schnitt, plus einiger Altwässer (ca. 12),
24 Kilometer an 4 Flüsssen mit Breiten zwischen 5 und 10 Metern plus 1 Altwasser,
9 Kilometer alter LDM Kanal Breite 12 Meter.
Der Hechtbesatz ist deshalb etwas gering, weil in fast allen unseren Gewässern ein guter bis sehr guter Hechtbestand ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## postmaster (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Mal eine generelle Frage: Habe ich eigentlich als aktives Mitglied im Verein Anspruch auf Einsicht der Besatzmaßnahmen /-listen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Kommt immer auf Vereinssatzung an


----------



## postmaster (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf Vereinssatzung an



Werde ich mal heute Abend nachlesen (interessehalber). Wenn nichts drin steht, dann per Default im Normalfall ja?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich nichts vergessen habe: 32 Hektar Baggerseen (einen mit ca. 30 Hektar und einen mit ca. 2 Hektar),
> 25 Kilometer an drei Flüssen mit etwa 20 Meter Breite im Schnitt, plus einiger Altwässer (ca. 12),
> ...




Sagt mal, habt ihr keine Kormorane, die zur Zeit gen Süden ziehen und bei euch einen reich gedeckten Tisch vorfinden?

Bei uns sind seit 3 Wochen die ersten Schwärme da, allerdings ist es den Winter über ein ständiges kommen und gehen, bzw. anfliegen und abfliegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



postmaster schrieb:


> Werde ich mal heute Abend nachlesen (interessehalber). Wenn nichts drin steht, dann per Default im Normalfall ja?


Da müsst ich auch erst selber gucken, das weis ich ausm Kopf leider auch nicht  - SORRY!!!


----------



## postmaster (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da müsst ich auch erst selber gucken, das weis ich ausm Kopf leider auch nicht  - *SORRY*!!!



Okay, ausnahmsweise angenommen  War nur interessehalber, hätte ja sein können, dass sich jemand die Frage sonst auch schon mal gestellt hat. Alles halb so wild.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

danke ;-))


----------



## Lajos1 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



postmaster schrieb:


> Werde ich mal heute Abend nachlesen (interessehalber). Wenn nichts drin steht, dann per Default im Normalfall ja?




Hallo,

bei uns steht darüber nichts in der Satzung. Die Besatzzahlen werden in der jeweiligen Monatsversammlung (Frühjahr und Herbst), an der sie zeitnah stattgefunden haben bzw. stattfinden, bekanntgegeben.
Zusätzlich kommt dann in der Jahreshauptversammlung (Ende Januar) eine Gesamtzusammenfassung der Besatzmassnahmen im vergangenen Jahr. Muss man halt aufpassen und mitschreiben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, habt ihr keine Kormorane, die zur Zeit gen Süden ziehen und bei euch einen reich gedeckten Tisch vorfinden?
> 
> Bei uns sind seit 3 Wochen die ersten Schwärme da, allerdings ist es den Winter über ein ständiges kommen und gehen, bzw. anfliegen und abfliegen.



Hallo,

hält sich eigentlich meist in erträglichen Grenzen. Die dürfen  bei uns auch vom 16. August bis 15. März (bei geschlossenen Gewässern bis 31. März) geschossen werden.
Die Seen des Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverbandes sind da eher betroffen. Kritisch ist, wenn die zufrieren, dann kommen die Viecher vermehrt an die Fließgewässer. Dort sieht man ansonsten schon auch ab und zu welche, aber eben keine Massen mehr. Dort sind sie ja auch leichter zu bejagen und bei uns wird halt geschossen.|supergri

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, habt ihr keine Kormorane, die zur Zeit gen Süden ziehen und bei euch einen reich gedeckten Tisch vorfinden?
> 
> Bei uns sind seit 3 Wochen die ersten Schwärme da, allerdings ist es den Winter über ein ständiges kommen und gehen, bzw. anfliegen und abfliegen.



In Bayern wurden in den vergangenen 20 Jahren über 70.000 Kormorane geschossen. http://www.br.de/nachrichten/inhalt/fischbestand-bayern-kormorane-104.html

So funktioniert Hege. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

noch ne Null ran, dann maul ich weniger ..
;-))))

Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> noch ne Null ran, dann maul ich weniger ..
> ;-))))
> 
> Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran



Wenn man dann so was liest, fragt man sich, was einige Leute rauchen: https://www.bund-naturschutz.de/archiv/hetzkampagne-wildtiere.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

genauso bescheuert - aber hier nicht Thema, wo es um Besatzzahlen geht:
http://www.outfox-world.de/blog/gruene-fantasten-im-fachgespraech.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> genauso bescheuert - aber hier nicht Thema, wo es um Besatzzahlen geht:
> http://www.outfox-world.de/blog/gruene-fantasten-im-fachgespraech.html



Dummköpfe. Das dürfte die richtige Beschreibung für diese Knaller sein.


----------



## fishhawk (10. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Tonnen Fisch werden wohl in Deutschand pro Jahr besetzt?*

Hallo,

da frage ich mich spontan, ob es Beweise gibt, dass z.B. Naturschutzreferenten beim BUND bei der Intelligenzvergabe bevorzugt wurden.

Bei uns wurde übrigens der Herbstbesatz schon ausgebracht.
Die ersten Fische fielen schon vom Himmel. Eindeutige Schnabelspuren dran, die auf Kormoran hindeuten.

Ohne DNA-Analyse wird das aber von NABU, GRÜNEN etc. aber sicher nicht als Beweis anerkannt.


----------

